# Batterie non reconnue - MBP



## Cyril90 (2 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai besoin de votre aide pour mon MBP.
La batterie montrait des signes de faiblesse (elle ne tenais plus du tout la charge, max 1h30).
J'ai donc voulu la remplacer, et j'ai acheté une batterie de remplacement (d'origine, et non une batterie "compatible"). La nouvelle batterie est identique à la précédente.

Cependant, cette nouvelle batterie n'est pas reconnue, j'ai une croix dans l'icone de la batterie, et c'est indiqué "Aucune batterie disponible".

J'ai passé beaucoup de temps à faire des recherches, et testé bcp de choses, dont:

- Reset du SMC
- Reset du PRAM
- Reset du NVRAM
- Coconutbattery: aucune batterie detectée
- BatteryHealth: aucune batterie detectée

Le pire c'est que quand je remets l'ancienne batterie, elle n'est plus detectée non plus...

Donc l'ordi fonctionne uniquement sur secteur...

Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire, donc vos conseils sont vraiment les bienvenus...!!

Merci à vous!


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Renvoie la batterie; commande en une nouvelle.

Site sérieux, pas du Chinois contrefait ?


----------



## Cyril90 (2 Mars 2015)

Non, site sérieux, et la batterie est une batterie d'origine, et elle est vraiment identique à la précédente.

Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de la batterie que j'ai commandée, puisque même en remettant l'ancienne batterie, qui fonctionnait (même si l'autonomie était faible), il me met aussi "Aucune batterie disponible".
C'est vraiment depuis que j'ai essayé de remplacer la batterie, depuis il ne détecte aucune des 2 batteries...

Je me demandais si ca ne pouvait pas venir du câble témoin d'indicateur batterie ( http://esimport.fr/tuto/changement-de-cable-temoin-dindicateur-batterie-sur-macbook-a1278-mi-2012/ ) que j'aurais abimé en faisant la manip?

Ou alors les connecteurs qu'il faudrait nettoyer?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2015)

Nettoyer les connecteurs (à l'alcool - puis bien laisser le temps de sécher), ça ne mange pas de pain.
Pour le câble que tu aurais pu abîmer, là je ne sais pas…
Attends le passage de esimport.


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

Ca marche....!
J'ai aussi remarqué que le bouton à gauche, censé faire fonctionner les voyants indiquant le niveau de batterie, ne fonctionne pas....

Je suis un peu perdu et inquiet.. J'ai essayé de nettoyer les connecteur (alimentation + cable témoin), rien n'y fait...


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mars 2015)

Si maintenant ta batterie est reconnue, peut être peux tu refaire une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC).


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

Non, elle n'est toujours pas reconnue! Par "ca marche" je voulais juste dire "okay" 
Et j'ai fait plusieurs fois le reset SMC, rien n'y fait...


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

Tu peux tester ces 2 manipulations...

shift + ctrl + alt + Power et attendre 5 secondes, puis alt + cmd + Power et normalement il devrait s'allumer et reconnaitre la batterie.


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> shift + ctrl + alt + Power et attendre 5 secondes, puis alt + cmd + Power et normalement il devrait s'allumer et reconnaitre la batterie.


Le mieux étant de procéder à ces opérations en orientant le Macbook de telle sorte que l'écran soit tourné en direction de Cupertino

(Si avec ça mon compteur des Meilleures réponses n'augmente pas, j'abandonne!)


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu peux tester ces 2 manipulations...
> 
> shift + ctrl + alt + Power et attendre 5 secondes, puis alt + cmd + Power et normalement il devrait s'allumer et reconnaitre la batterie.



Merci mais la batterie n'est toujours pas reconnue...! 
(Merci bcp remy aussi  !)
D'autre part j'ai essayé de lancé le Apple Hardware Test mais il se passe rien quand je presse D en démarrant, et si je fais cmd+D (ou alt+D, je sais plus), il lance le AHT via internet mais il semble qu'il n'arrive pas à se connecter et le test échoue très vite...


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

Recommence les manipulations avec la vieille batterie. Par contre, tu n'indiques pas si le Magsafe s'allume en orange ou pas sur ces 2 batteries ?


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

Non, elle s'allume en vert!
Je teste tout de suite avec l'ancienne batterie.


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

Ca fait la même chose!! J'y comprends plus rien... Pourtant j'ai rien fait de spécial en changeant la batterie, alors je ne comprends pas que même l'ancienne ne soit plus reconnue..!


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

Cyril90 a dit:


> Non, elle s'allume en vert!


Curieux ça, car c'est bien le signe qu'elle fonctionne et qu'elle est en pleine charge ! 

*Edit :* tu as fait les tests sans le Magsafe de déconnecté ?


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

Oui c'est bizarre...
Et est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'être sur que le reset du SMC a bien été fait? Parce que dans ma cas la diode du Magsafe ne change jamais de couleur...

*EDIT: *j'ai toujours fait les tests reset SMC avec le Magsafe branché


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Curieux ça, car c'est bien le signe qu'elle fonctionne et qu'elle est en pleine charge !


C'est plutôt le signe qu'elle est considérée comme chargée


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

Oui, moi je me suis compris, donc faute d'expression.


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

Petite précision: quand je débranche le Magsafe, le mac reste allumé quelques secondes (parfois jusqu'à 30 secondes), puis s'éteint d'un coup...


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2015)

Ca ressemle à une batterie totalement à plat et un chargeur défectueux...

Connais-tu quelqu'un ayant un MacBook,Pro qui pourrait te preter son chargeur?


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

Toujours avec l'ancienne batterie, j'ai démarré le Mac puis débranché le Magsafe plusieur fois (l'ordi reste a chaque fois allumé 30 secondes environ), jusqu'à réussir a ouvrir une session.
La j'ai redebranché le Magsafe, et premier signe positif: il tient et me reconnait à nouveau l'ancienne batterie! Mais elle est indiquée à 0% avec indiqué "la batterie n'est pas en charge" même quand je rebranche le Magsafe.


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

Du coup j'ai éteint le Mac, rechangé la batterie en remettant la neuve, reset à nouveau le SMC, mais rien à faire, la nouvelle batterie n'est toujours pas détectée...


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

Même avec les 2 manipulations citées plus haut ?

Laisse reposer 5 minutes avec la nouvelle batterie et recommence sans le Magsafe.


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2015)

il me semble que pour les Macs avec Batterie amovible il faut faire le reset SMC avec MagSafe débranché, alors que pour les Macs à batterie non amovible, il faut faire le rest SMC avec le MagSafe branché


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

J'ai fait la même manip qu'avec l'ancienne batterie: démarrer "par à coup": je démarre avec le magsafe, puis je débranche, il se met en veille. Je rebranche le Magsafe, sort l'ordi de veille, puis débranche, etc. Jusqu'à pouvoir ouvrir une session. Là je débranche le Magsafe.

J'arrive au même résultat qu'avec l'ancienne: batterie à 0%, indiqué "La batterie n'est pas en charge", est diode du Magsafe en vert.

C'est déjà encourageant, j'avais une crois dans l'icone batterie depuis 2 jours, malgré toutes mes tentatives...!

*EDIT: *Ensuite, si j'éteins l'ordi, fais le reset SMC (Magsafe branché), et le laisse s'allumer normalement, j'ai à nouveau la croix dans l'icone batterie....


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2015)

Et si cette batterie neuve était défectueuse?


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

Et acheté où cette batterie, les indications sont strictement les mêmes au niveau des chiffres, du marquage ?

Parfois, il y a des choses curieuses au niveau marquage, même si on pense que c'est la même.


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Et si cette batterie neuve était défectueuse?



Peut-être... Mais ca me parait bizarre que j'ai exactement le même problème avec l'ancienne batterie, dont l'autonomie était réduite, mais qui n'était pas HS non plus...


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Et acheté où cette batterie, les indications sont strictement les mêmes au niveau des chiffres, du marquage ?
> 
> Parfois, il y a des choses curieuses au niveau marquage, même si on pense que c'est la même.



Acheté ici:
http://www.priceminister.com/boutique/yooshop

Mais j'ai eu le vendeur au téléphone qui m'a dit qu'il y aurait du retard dans la livraison, mais que en revanche j'aurai bien une batterie d'origine, et non "compatible".
Et c'est vrai qu'elles sont vraiment identiques, j'ai même du les marquer pour ne pas les confondre....
D'après-vous, est-ce qu'un reset de l'OS X a une chance de résoudre le problème?


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2015)

pas forcément car quand tu fais un Reset SMC, le Mac reconnaît la batterie en place. Si la nouvelle batterie est défectueuse, le Mac enregistre l'absence de batterie.
Quand tu remets l'ancienne batterie, le Mac garde en mémoire "batterie absente" et ce n'est qu'avec un nouveau Reset SMC qu'il reconnait à nouveau l'ancienne batterie


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> pas forcément car quand tu fais un Reset SMC, le Mac reconnaît la batterie en place. Si la nouvelle batterie est défectueuse, le Mac enregistre l'absence de batterie.
> Quand tu remets l'ancienne batterie, le Mac garde en mémoire "batterie absente" et ce n'est qu'avec un nouveau Reset SMC qu'il reconnait à nouveau l'ancienne batterie



Merci de l'info, c'est bon à savoir!
En tout cas, après avoir fait ma manip pour réussir à démarrer en ayant la batterie détectée (mais à 0%), il est à présent allumé depuis près de 5 minutes, sans Magsafe.
Encourageant dans un sens, mais je ne sais plus trop quoi tester d'autre pour qu'il accepte enfin la batterie "normalement".


----------



## Cyril90 (3 Mars 2015)

Bon je suis un peu en standby, je ne sais plus trop quoi faire... J'arrive décidément pas à faire en sorte que le Mac détecte correctement la batterie...
Pourtant après avoir fait la manip décrite précédemment, je peux bien rester sur batterie (Magsafe débranché), même s'il est indiqué "0%", je suis resté au moins 15 minutes sans soucis tout à l'heure.

Des idées? 

En tout cas merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

Cyril90 a dit:


> Des idées?


Hormis la retourner pour un échange, je ne vois plus trop quoi faire avec avec toutes les manipulations que tu as faites.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mars 2015)

Cyril90 a dit:


> Acheté ici:
> http://www.priceminister.com/boutique/yooshop


Quand je regarde le prix (des chargeurs 45 W / 60 W, des batteries), ça n'est pas du matériel Apple (d'ailleurs c'est écrit de temps en temps "générique").

Je me demande ce que ça donnerait (ou ce que ça aurait donné…) avec une batterie Apple…


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

J'ai beau aussi fouiner partout sur ce site, je ne vois nulle part "d'origine Apple", donc c'est bien une copie et pour ce prix c'est tout à fait normal.


----------



## Cyril90 (4 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai beau aussi fouiner partout sur ce site, je ne vois nulle part "d'origine Apple", donc c'est bien une copie et pour ce prix c'est tout à fait normal.



Bah la batterie que j'ai commandée était effectivement une batterie "compatible", mais quand j'ai eu le vendeur en ligne, il m'a dit que j'avais de la chance et que j'aurais une batterie d'origine, pour le même prix. Et sur la nouvelle batterie il est bien écrit "Designed by Apple etc." exactement comme sur celle d'origine. J'ai même dû les marquer pour ne pas les confondre, elles sont vraiment identiques...


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2015)

Batterie d'origine ou pas, elle semble tout de même défectueuse... il faudrait demander un remboursement et en trouver une autre


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2015)

Cyril90 a dit:


> Et sur la nouvelle batterie il est bien écrit "Designed by Apple etc."


Ca les chinois en contrefaçon, ils savent très bien le faire, d'ailleurs il est très difficile de différencier une vraie d'une copie.


----------



## Cyril90 (4 Mars 2015)

Bon après ré-installation de l'OS X, pas de changement...
Si je prends un rendez-vous au Genius bar, vous savez s'ils peuvent faire le test avec une bonne batterie directement sur place?

Merci à vous....


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2015)

Cyril90 a dit:


> Si je prends un rendez-vous au Genius bar, vous savez s'ils peuvent faire le test avec une bonne batterie directement sur place?


Oui, mais le tout est que tu y ailles avec la vieille batterie et pas la contrefaçon.


----------



## Cyril90 (5 Mars 2015)

Bon je reviens juste de l'Apple store.
Ils ont fait un test matériel en magasin: ils confirment que la batterie n'est pas reconnue.

Ils ont commandé une batterie neuve. Ils proposent de remplacer la batterie par une neuve, et si ca ne résout pas le problème, remplacement de la carte mère (qu'ils ont aussi commandée), et là ca coûte beaucoup plus cher... 

J'ai du mal à croire que le simple remplacement de la batterie suffira à régler le problème, vu que même l'ancienne n'est plus reconnue.
Est-ce que le remplacement de la batterie que j'ai fait a pu abîmer la carte mère?? Je comprends pas trop...


----------



## mani1405 (5 Mars 2015)

salut  j'ai lu un peux le probleme et tu peux essayer sa :

1- Débrancher le magsafe et attendre que votre Mac se décharge totalement !

2- Une fois que votre Mac s'éteint tout seul, le laisser 5 heures éteint et SANS-magsafe

3- Après avoir attendu les 5 heures, vous pourrez rebrancher le magsafe et laisser votre Mac se recharger totalement (sans l'allumer entre-temps) meme si ta diode est deja verte

4- Une fois votre Mac totalement rechargé (environ 5 heure pour recharger), vous pourrez allumer votre Mac et l'utiliser normalement.

Félicitations ! Vous venez d'étalonner la batterie


----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2015)

Cyril90 a dit:


> J'ai du mal à croire que le simple remplacement de la batterie suffira à régler le problème, vu que même l'ancienne n'est plus reconnue.
> Est-ce que le remplacement de la batterie que j'ai fait a pu abîmer la carte mère?? Je comprends pas trop...


A voir, mais eux seront à même de faire un ASD pour confirmer que ce n'est pas une batterie neuve qui provoque ce problème, mais la carte mère. Il se pourrait tout bêtement que ta carte mère pose réellement un problème, mais de là à affirmer que cela provient de l'ancienne ou batterie neuve est un point d'interrogation.



mani1405 a dit:


> 1- Débrancher le magsafe et attendre que votre Mac se décharge totalement !


Sa batterie est déjà à plat.

Et officiellement c'est ici... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT1490 ...tu aurais mieux fait d'indiquer le lien plutôt que de faire un bête Copier/Coller, car une source officielle est plus sérieuse et valable pour les modèles de 2009 et non plus après.


----------



## mani1405 (5 Mars 2015)

oups dsl j'avais bien chercher


----------



## Cyril90 (6 Mars 2015)

On verra bien ce que diagnostique Apple mais j'ai peur qu'ils changent la carte mère pour "rien" (et c'est pas gratuit...).
En effet, plus j'y pense et plus je me dis que c'est bizarre parce que même avec la batterie d'origine, après l'avoir débranché et rebranché, la croix est tout de suite apparue dans l'icone de la batterie.
En cherchant un peu sur internet j'ai lu quelques cas similaires sans vraiment trouver de solution. En soi je vois pas pourquoi la carte mère aurait été abîmée....


----------



## zakbou001 (21 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, j'espère que vous allez bien, j'ai récemment eu le même problème, avez vous trouvé la cause ? merci.


----------

